

Remind HN: Call your mother - iamelgringo

Just a reminder that's it's mother's day. ;)
======
DanielBMarkham
And be thankful you _can_ call your mother. Parents don't last forever:
cherish them while you can.

I had the experience of losing my father when I was 17 or 18. It made a
lasting impression, and I always try to send flowers/call the
parents/grandparents that are left to let them know somebody is thinking of
them.

I used to send my grandmother flowers every Mother's Day. Some years I was the
only grandkid to do so, or to call. When she died a couple of years ago, I
didn't buy a single flower for the funeral -- I had already done all of my
flower-buying for her when it mattered: when she was still alive.

~~~
indiejade
_Parents don't last forever: cherish them while you can._

My mother passed away in Sept. of last year, my father on the day I was set to
walk for graduation getting my Master's (2004). It changes your outlook on the
world when you don't have parental units in life. 28 was too young to be an
orphan, but it happened. So, yes; cherish them indeed.

------
johnnybgoode
Not in all countries! But yes, happy Mother's Day to any mothers here on HN.
(I don't know if there are any, but hey, it's worth a shot.)

~~~
windsurfer
I'm sure your mother would _love_ to hear "sorry, I don't recognize Mother's
Day today". ;)

~~~
whatusername
Well - technically it's now no longer Mothers day here.. (And I don't think my
mum would have appreciated a call at 11:40pm when you posted that message)..
:)

(That being said - I did go and see Mum today - always worth doing)

------
petercooper
Unless you're British, because then you'll look like a dick for forgetting to
do it two months ago ;-)

~~~
ashleyw
Unless you _did_ remember 2 months ago, but forgot that you did, and you feel
like a dick because thought you forgot to do it today (and it's 8pm, when your
mum is likely asleep already…)

------
Zarathu
I got my mom a custom-made apron with the name of her food blog sewed on it.

<http://tasteofbeirut.com>

------
juliend2
Thanks for the reminder!

------
chanux
Just did. Thanx for reminding.

------
asmosoinio
Check! Just got off Skype with my grand mom and earlier today talked with my
mother.

~~~
raquo
I envy people with skypeable grandmas :)

------
jakewolf
Forget calling her. We're going to the ITP, NYU Spring Show this afternoon.

------
xccx
just outsource for one less worry <http://mom-sourcing.co.in/>

